# My 2009 Journey



## sara (Mar 8, 2009)

*So it's been quite a while, sorry I haven't been able to update for a while. With the holidays, moving, and slacking  I haven't had much time to update on here.  But anyway, I am excited to be back!  I have a new goal for this year and have been on track with my diet program since Janurary 6'th.. I wasn't consistant with my training till last week.. that's why I'm here to stay consistant with my diet and training routine..
*


*Goal:* My goal by May 8'th to drop 11 lbs

After I meet my goal, I will start with my first pre contest program; figure or fitness competition by the end of this year


----------



## chiquita6683 (Mar 8, 2009)

sounds exciting! I'll be following


----------



## IronAddict (Mar 9, 2009)

Good luck to you Sara! I know you'll meet your goal.


----------



## sara (Mar 9, 2009)

Chiquita & Iron thank you for stopping by


----------



## sara (Mar 9, 2009)

*Monday 03/09/09*

*Diet:*
Diet went pretty well today.. I honestly dont like posting my diet, because I dont like people making comments of what I'm eating and in the past it messed with my head  I know its working for me pretty well.. 5-6 Meals a day 

*Weights:*Legs

X3 Leg Extension

X3 Walking Lunges

X3 DB Squats 

X3 Lying DB Leg Curls


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 10, 2009)

Hiya Sara!
Added you on MS.
Good luck with your goals! We'll get ya there!


----------



## sara (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks Burner


----------



## sara (Mar 10, 2009)

*03/10/09*

*Diet:*5 Meals and starvin

*Weights:*Arms


X3 BB Biceps Curls
X3 DB Curls
X3 Preacher Curls

X3 Triceps Pushdown
X3 Extensions
X2 Dips

sooo sore I can't walk, I can't move my arms


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey there lady.  How's things?


----------



## sara (Mar 11, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> Hey there lady.  How's things?



Iain! nothing new with me.. How you been? How is the baby?


----------



## sara (Mar 11, 2009)

*03/11/09*

Diet:  5 Meals.. might have a 6'th meal later


Weights: OFF

My entire body is sore.. decided to take the day off and tan instead


----------



## katt (Mar 12, 2009)

Hey Sara...  Yeah those walking lunges kill me every time, no matter how often I do them.. I can barely sit down two days after 

Don't worry about the diet comments,, everyone here is just trying to help you out, although it can be a bit brutal sometimes.


----------



## sara (Mar 12, 2009)

*03/12/09*

*Diet:* 5 Meals.. I loved the Cottage Cheese Spinach Salad 


*Weights:* Shoulders

X3 Shoulder Press Machine
X3 DB Side Lateral Raise
X3 Cable Upright Rows
X3 Rear Delt Machine

I also went tanning for 15 minutes today


----------



## sara (Mar 12, 2009)

katt said:


> Hey Sara...  Yeah those walking lunges kill me every time, no matter how often I do them.. I can barely sit down two days after
> 
> Don't worry about the diet comments,, everyone here is just trying to help you out, although it can be a bit brutal sometimes.





Hey Katt  I am hoping next week the walking lunges will not be killers again.. I also can barley sit down 


Yea.. I know everyone trying to help.. but they all give me different ideas . it messes with my head


----------



## sara (Mar 13, 2009)

I am STARVINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


Can't wait for the cheat meal tomorrow!! ::bounce::






::


----------



## sara (Mar 13, 2009)

*03/13/09*

*Diet:*   Had 5 meals today... Been getting hungrier and hungrier 



*Weights:* Back

X3 1 Arm DB Rows
X3 Lat Pulldowns
X3 T-Bar Rows
X3 Close Grip Pulldowns


Went tanning 15 minutes 
No more tanning for this weekend, unless I lay out on the beach tomorrow


----------



## Irons77 (Mar 13, 2009)

Nothing better than a chic with a tan!

Enjoy the cheat meal


----------



## natural^ (Mar 13, 2009)

sara said:


> *Diet:*   Had 5 meals today... Been getting hungrier and hungrier



You can survive!

When the results come, you'll be proud that you stayed on course!\


----------



## sara (Mar 13, 2009)

Irons77 said:


> Nothing better than a chic with a tan!
> 
> Enjoy the cheat meal




Yeah, I need some color






natural^ said:


> You can survive!
> 
> When the results come, you'll be proud that you stayed on course!\




absolutly!


----------



## sara (Mar 14, 2009)

Lost 1 lb.. 10 to go! by 05/08


----------



## katt (Mar 14, 2009)

mmmm.. cheat meals... what are you planning?  I *have to have *chocolate cake with mine..


----------



## sara (Mar 14, 2009)

katt said:


> mmmm.. cheat meals... what are you planning?  I *have to have *chocolate cake with mine..




Some reason I am craving some chicken tenders  so far I had some ritz crackers and peanut butter


----------



## katt (Mar 14, 2009)

mmm chicken tenders.    It's weird how you really crave certain things when you're dieting.. I was never ever a sugar person - I was chips all the way, Cheetos mainly.  And now that I've been on the healthy track for quite a while, it's all about the cake when I get the opportunity.. I could forget the chips forever..


----------



## sara (Mar 14, 2009)

True! I was always a "sugar" person , but when i started dieting, I am all into chicken tenders, chips, crackers, everything thats salty ..


----------



## johnereb (Mar 14, 2009)

Great start Sara! 

Keep your motivation up and persevere through the hunger. The results with woo-hoo you big time!


----------



## sara (Mar 15, 2009)

johnereb said:


> Great start Sara!
> 
> Keep your motivation up and persevere through the hunger. The results with woo-hoo you big time!




 Thanx


----------



## sara (Mar 15, 2009)

*03/15/09*

*Diet:*Woke up little late today.. I might be totaling 4 meals today

*Weights:*Quads

X4 Leg Press
X3 DB Squats (wide stand)
X3 Leg Extensions
X3 Leg Sled Machine

I wanted to  with my last 2 sets ...


----------



## katt (Mar 15, 2009)

Dang,, way to work the legs


----------



## sara (Mar 15, 2009)

katt said:


> Dang,, way to work the legs



getting better at it again each and every week


----------



## sara (Mar 15, 2009)

so, I saw this in oxgyen magazine today, looked pretty yummy!went and bought me some celery and peanut butter.. next time I gotta try some cream cheese


----------



## sara (Mar 16, 2009)

*03/16/09*

*DIET:* 6 Meals today... same old same old.


*WEIGHTS:*

X3 Incline DB Press
X3 Incline DB Flyes
X3 Incline Press Machine
X3 Pec Dec Flye Machine


----------



## chiquita6683 (Mar 16, 2009)

sara said:


> *DIET:* 6 Meals today... same old same old.
> 
> 
> *WEIGHTS:*
> ...


Nice, nice!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 17, 2009)

sara said:


> I also can barley sit down


SOMEONE NEEDS to give this girl a 'good-game'


----------



## sara (Mar 17, 2009)

chiquita6683 said:


> Nice, nice!




I'm getting there  been out of it for so long 






Burner02 said:


> SOMEONE NEEDS to give this girl a 'good-game'


----------



## sara (Mar 17, 2009)

Bought some Pimento cheese, never tried it before. Can't wait to try it with some celery


----------



## sara (Mar 17, 2009)

*03/17/09*

*Diet:* 6 Meals today.. including some Pimento Cheese


*WEIGHTS:*Arms

X3 BB Curls
X3 DB Curls
X3 Bicep Curls Machine


X3 Triceps Pushdown
X3 BB Skull Crushers
X3 DB Over-hear Extensions


----------



## katt (Mar 17, 2009)

mmmmm  cheese......  All I've had for the last six weeks have been fat-free cheese slices..


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 17, 2009)

how's the walking today?
I'm doing legs here. Gonna be doing the Frankenstein walk here this afternoon myself...


----------



## sara (Mar 18, 2009)

katt said:


> mmmmm  cheese......  All I've had for the last six weeks have been fat-free cheese slices..



I love cheeezzzzeee 





Burner02 said:


> how's the walking today?
> I'm doing legs here. Gonna be doing the Frankenstein walk here this afternoon myself...



Walking? 
I don't walk yet.. not till mid may


----------



## sara (Mar 18, 2009)

*03/18/09*

DIET: 5 Meals today.. Bought some new flavored oatmeal (1 g sugar) banana bread, maple & sugar, apple spice, can't wait to start trying them 


WEIGHTS: OFF

Tanning: 15 minutes


----------



## katt (Mar 18, 2009)

So, are you starting cardio in mid-May? Is that what the walking comment was about?   

You just hitting the weights for now?


----------



## chiquita6683 (Mar 19, 2009)

sara said:


> Bought some Pimento cheese, never tried it before. Can't wait to try it with some celery



ah Pimento cheese is so good!  Ritz crackers, but only when your craving salt, or not. Enjoy!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 19, 2009)

sara said:


> Bought some Pimento cheese, never tried it before. Can't wait to try it with some celery


----------



## sara (Mar 19, 2009)

katt said:


> So, are you starting cardio in mid-May? Is that what the walking comment was about?
> 
> You just hitting the weights for now?



 I start my cardio mid may till November ..




chiquita6683 said:


> ah Pimento cheese is so good!  Ritz crackers, but only when your craving salt, or not. Enjoy!!!



Ritz Crackers with peanut butter is some good sht!!


----------



## sara (Mar 19, 2009)

That's some freaky lookin cat


----------



## sara (Mar 19, 2009)

*03/19/09*

DIET: ON (6 Meals) 

WEIGHTS: Back/Hamstrings

X3 1 Arm DB Rows

(Super-Sets)
X3 Wide Grip Pulldowns
X3 Walking Lunges

(Super-Sets)
X3 T-Bar Rows
X3 DB Leg Curls


(Super-Sets)
X3 Close Grip Pulldowns
X3 Seated Leg Curls


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 19, 2009)

sara said:


> That's some freaky lookin cat


yeah, but funny!


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi Sara - I read over your journal real quick.

Sounds like a plan.  10 more pounds to go, right?  Sweet.
When you start getting hungry but can't/shouldn't eat, do 20 push-ups as fast as you can and then drink a liter of water.


----------



## IronAddict (Mar 20, 2009)

Lookin good, Sara ! 

Keep up the great work. It look's as though you may exceed your goal. And that is always a good thing!


----------



## sara (Mar 20, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> yeah, but funny!



reminds me of my cat.. when he swats me for some raw beef 





nadirmg said:


> Hi Sara - I read over your journal real quick.
> 
> Sounds like a plan.  10 more pounds to go, right?  Sweet.
> When you start getting hungry but can't/shouldn't eat, do 20 push-ups as fast as you can and then drink a liter of water.



10 more pounds to go, then I take a week off from dieting, training and back again with a new goal 
When I start getting hungry I go for the choclate cake 







IronAddict said:


> Lookin good, Sara !
> 
> Keep up the great work. It look's as though you may exceed your goal. And that is always a good thing!



Thanks for stoppin by IronAddict 
The more changes I see the harder I am working to get to my goal and of course exceed it


----------



## sara (Mar 20, 2009)

*DIET:* ON (6 Meals)


*WEIGHTS: Shoulders*

X3 DB Shoulder Press
X3 Shoulder Press Machine
X3 DB Lateral Raises
X3 Cable Upright Rows
X3 Rear Delt Flye Machine 


*Tan:* 15 Minutes


----------



## IronAddict (Mar 20, 2009)

sara said:


> Thanks for stoppin by IronAddict
> The more changes I see the harder I am working to get to my goal and of course exceed it



Never thank me girl, you do all the work!

I know you'll meet your goals, you've got that fierce look to you. Just keep the motivation up, and the sky's the limit.


----------



## sara (Mar 21, 2009)

IronAddict said:


> Never thank me girl, you do all the work!
> 
> I know you'll meet your goals, you've got that fierce look to you. Just keep the motivation up, and the sky's the limit.


----------



## sara (Mar 21, 2009)

*03/20/09*

*DIET:*Cheat Day 

*WEIGHTS:* OFF

Back on track tomorrow morning


----------



## sara (Mar 22, 2009)

*03/22/09*

*DIET:* ON

*WEIGHTS:* Quads

X3 DB Squats
X3 Leg Press
X3 Leg Extensions
X3 Horizontal Leg Press




I literaly wanted to   after this workout today


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 23, 2009)

sara said:


> *DIET:* ON
> 
> *WEIGHTS:* Quads
> 
> ...


sweet! You woulda been like Stew! But he followed thru. 
I've never hurled in the gym befoore...I've 'greyed out' and seen spots after squats before, but no yak.


----------



## sara (Mar 23, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> sweet! You woulda been like Stew! But he followed thru.
> I've never hurled in the gym befoore...I've 'greyed out' and seen spots after squats before, but no yak.




I think because I wasn't dehydrated enough


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 23, 2009)

you want to be dehydrated? Typo?


----------



## sara (Mar 23, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> you want to be dehydrated? Typo?





I meant, I think i was dehydrated


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 23, 2009)

thought so...but ya know...had to ask...


----------



## sara (Mar 23, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> thought so...but ya know...had to ask...



You gotta excuse my english sometimes


----------



## sara (Mar 23, 2009)

*03/23/09*

*DIET:* ON (6 Meals)


*WEIGHTS:* Chest

X3 Incline DB Press
X3 Incline DB Flyes
X3 Incline Machine Press
X3 Pec Dec Flye Machine


** Workout was just ok


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 23, 2009)

sara said:


> You gotta excuse my english sometimes


 
do tell....


----------



## sara (Mar 23, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> do tell....



english my 2'nd language


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 23, 2009)

really? What's the 1st?


----------



## chiquita6683 (Mar 23, 2009)

Whats up Chica? 
Keep at it!


----------



## sara (Mar 24, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> really? What's the 1st?



Arabic, some spanish and Greek


----------



## sara (Mar 24, 2009)

chiquita6683 said:


> Whats up Chica?
> Keep at it!





not much 
Just keeping at it


----------



## sara (Mar 24, 2009)

*03/24/09*

*DIET:* ON  (6 Meals) 
I was craving fudge stripes cookies and cheezits all day today 


*WEIGHTS:* Arms

X3 BB Curls
X3 Seated DB Curls
X3 Bicep Curls Machine

X3 BB Skull Crushers
X3 Cable Pushdowns
X2 DB Over-head Extensions


----------



## IronAddict (Mar 24, 2009)

sara said:


> Arabic, some spanish and Greek



Ohhhhh!


----------



## IronAddict (Mar 24, 2009)

That definitely has been the most interesting thing I've heard today!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 24, 2009)

Nice. I still struggle with English some times, it seems.


----------



## sara (Mar 24, 2009)

IronAddict said:


> That definitely has been the most interesting thing I've heard today!







Burner02 said:


> Nice. I still struggle with English some times, it seems.



I can read and write it too


----------



## IronAddict (Mar 25, 2009)

sara said:


> I can read and write it too



Sweet!

I was just taken by the beautiful combination of you. 

How's the training comming along? How's the motivation?


----------



## sara (Mar 25, 2009)

IronAddict said:


> Sweet!
> 
> I was just taken by the beautiful combination of you.
> 
> How's the training comming along? How's the motivation?





I was sleepy all day till I got to the gym, did some Back and Hamstrings and now I am wide awake


----------



## IronAddict (Mar 25, 2009)

sara said:


> I was sleepy all day till I got to the gym, did some Back and Hamstrings and now I am wide awake



Hope you feel this way on fridays as well.      

lol.....Having a good workout definately has its benefits, I tell ya. Hopefully you'll be able to wind down, and rest well, so you can do it all again tomorrow!


----------



## sara (Mar 25, 2009)

*03/25/09*

*DIET:* ON  _6 Meals_


*WEIGHTS:* Back/Hamstrings

X3 1 Arm DB Rows

_Super-Sets_
X3 Walking Lunges
X3 Wide Grip Lat Pulldowns

_Super-Sets_
X3 Seated Leg Curls
X3 Close Grip Pulldowns

_Super-Sets_
X3 DB Leg Curls
X3 T-Bar Rows


----------



## sara (Mar 25, 2009)

IronAddict said:


> Hope you feel this way on fridays as well.
> 
> lol.....Having a good workout definately has its benefits, I tell ya. Hopefully you'll be able to wind down, and rest well, so you can do it all again tomorrow!



Tomorrow Shoulder day  then I am taking Friday and Saturday Off


----------



## sara (Mar 26, 2009)

*03/26/09*

DIET: ON (6 Meals) 


WEIGHTS: Shoulders

X3 DB Shoulder Press
X3 Shoulder Press Machine
X3 DB Lateral Raises
X3 Cable Upright Rows
X2 Rear Delt Flye Machine 

Off the next two days


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 26, 2009)

look at you go! You international hottie you!


----------



## sara (Mar 27, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> look at you go! You international hottie you!


----------



## sara (Mar 28, 2009)

*03/27/09*

*DIET:* ON (5 Meals)

*WEIGHTS:* OFF


----------



## sara (Mar 28, 2009)

Ok.. So, I have been sticking to my nutrition and training program   But... I have not been doing very well with my water intake  
My goal, starting today.. Even though its kinda gettin late here, is have at least 1 Gallon of water a day.. I'm gonna do my best to do half a gallon tonight..


----------



## sara (Mar 28, 2009)

*03/28/09*

*DIET:* Cheat Day 
Cheezits.. Chicken Tenders, Refried Beans... Yogurt with granola and berries.. and few cookies 

*WEIGHTS:* OFF

Back on track tomorrow morning  with diet and training


----------



## sara (Mar 28, 2009)

~ 2.5 Liters of water tonight  I'm gonna stop now and try to get some   I know all this water I am not used to is gonna keep me getting out of bed


----------



## sara (Mar 29, 2009)

*03/29/09*

*DIET:* ON - (4-5 Meals) I skipped a meal this morning 


*WEIGHTS:* Quads

X4 Leg Press
X3 DB Squats
X4 Leg Extensions
X3 Horizontal Leg Press 

Tan: 15 Minutes

Water: 3.5 Liters so far...


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 29, 2009)

sara said:


> Tan: 15 Minutes


wait...you...live in Florida...the SUNSHINE state...and you went and fake-n-baked...hmm..something is suspect...


----------



## sara (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## Burner02 (Mar 29, 2009)

btw...just a thought...what kind of work do you do? office? out doors? You're not that big...a gallon of water a day? I may be misstaken...but I have read that you can drink too much water? Damage your liver...I don't even take in a gallon of water, and I'm well hydrated...I do sit behind a desk though.
I just to heart an old briefing I got way back in the military: your pee should be clear. If not, drink more water...if clear...good to go.


----------



## sara (Mar 29, 2009)

I am indoor most of the day.. 

Since the body is mostly made out of water, it is very important that we rehydrate it and keep it at a balance. It takes about a quart of water just to make our saliva for the day. Without exercising, we lose approximately a pint per day ...  If you exercise, your workout will produce about 2 quarts of sweat!
Think of the body’s organs as plums. Without the correct water balance, they will be more like prunes..


----------



## johnereb (Mar 29, 2009)

I've had some serious kidney stone problems so I aim for 112 ounces of water per day. More when it's hot and on excercise days.


----------



## sara (Mar 29, 2009)

johnereb said:


> I've had some serious kidney stone problems so I aim for 112 ounces of water per day. More when it's hot and on excercise days.



Kidney stones can be caused all kind of infections, eating unwashed fruits and veggies, drinking too much soda, not drinking enough water ..


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 29, 2009)

this is a pretty good article.
It basicaly states that if you drink too much water, you can dilute your salts which will lead to problems. So you CAN drink too much water, if you arne't keeping your system balanced.
TOO MUCH WATER CAN KILL YOU - WATER INTOXICATION


----------



## sara (Mar 29, 2009)

If I drink that much water without adding sodium to my diet, I think I would pass out.. I make sure to add sea salt, seasonings to my meals and getting back on my vitamins, minerals to balance out 
I used to drink 1 - 1.5 gallons of water everday few years ago, for about 4 years and had no problems


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 29, 2009)

well, you ARE an international hottie...you may be made a lil different...


----------



## sara (Mar 31, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> well, you ARE an international hottie...you may be made a lil different...





na


----------



## sara (Mar 31, 2009)

*03/30/09*

*DIET:* ON - (5 Meals)


*WEIGHTS:*

X3 BB Chest Press
X3 DB Incline Flyes
X3 Incline Presses
X3 Pec dec flye machine

*** 1 Gallon H2O


----------



## Built (Mar 31, 2009)

Why so much water?


----------



## sara (Mar 31, 2009)

Besides flushing out  kidneys and entire digestive system, hydrating my body, and brain; allowing the metabolism to function more effectively.
makes my skin tone nicer, drinking more water in the past have helped me  with dropping water "water retention".


----------



## chiquita6683 (Mar 31, 2009)

sara said:


> Besides flushing out  kidneys and entire digestive system, hydrating my body, and brain; allowing the metabolism to function more effectively.
> makes my skin tone nicer, drinking more water in the past have helped me  with dropping water "water retention".



I've been trying to drink more water but I dont think I can make a gallon! 
 although I have done a gal 1/2 a long time ago, but ALL I did that day was pee


----------



## Built (Mar 31, 2009)

You need water, and of course you will flush water when you do this because excess water intake suppresses aldosterone, but outside peak week, a gallon a day is hardly necessary.

You must really love peeing! LOL!


----------



## sara (Apr 1, 2009)

chiquita6683 said:


> I've been trying to drink more water but I dont think I can make a gallon!
> although I have done a gal 1/2 a long time ago, but ALL I did that day was pee



I fill up a 1 Liter bottle  4 times a day.. I start drinking water ~ 6 am .. by noon im done with 2 liters , by the end of the day 2.23 liters 




Built said:


> You need water, and of course you will flush water when you do this because excess water intake suppresses aldosterone, but outside peak week, a gallon a day is hardly necessary.
> 
> You must really love peeing! LOL!



It feels good to pee and its clear


----------



## Built (Apr 1, 2009)

It'll keep you cleaned out, that's for sure. 

Are you worried that you'll wash out a lot of your water-soluble nutrients? I always wonder about that. I drink a lot of water, but not THAT much. I probably drink half of what you do.


----------



## sara (Apr 1, 2009)

It's soo hot here.. in the winter I do 1/2 gallon 
I take a good multi vitamin,minerals and add some seasonings, salt to my food since I intake about a gallon of water a day


----------



## sara (Apr 1, 2009)

*03/31/09*

*DIET:* ON (5 Meals)


*WEIGHTS:* OFF

I was tired all day for some reason.. maybe the stress


----------



## sara (Apr 1, 2009)

*04/01/09*

*DIET:* ON (6 Meals)



*WEIGHTS:* Arms

X3 BB Curls
X3 Standing DB Curls
X3 Bicep Curls Machine

X3 Cable Pushdowns
X2 DB Over-head Extensions 
X3 BB Skull Crushers

I felt super super strong today!


----------



## Built (Apr 1, 2009)

Ah, you must live in a hot climate. I'm in Canada, it's only hot in August here. 

Why the stress - everything okay?


----------



## sara (Apr 1, 2009)

Built said:


> Ah, you must live in a hot climate. I'm in Canada, it's only hot in August here.
> 
> Why the stress - everything okay?




Yes VERY HOT!  in August it gets up to 110 

Everything ok, thank you for asking  I just worry alot about everything and everyone that I care about .. and when I worry alot I end up stressing


----------



## IronAddict (Apr 1, 2009)

Glad you felt better today!  Peaks and valleys, peaks and valleys. 

Things will always get better, we just have to ride out those down times.


----------



## sara (Apr 1, 2009)

IronAddict said:


> Glad you felt better today!  Peaks and valleys, peaks and valleys.
> 
> Things will always get better, we just have to ride out those down times.



True  
Hey! at least I stuck to my diet yesterday


----------



## IronAddict (Apr 1, 2009)

sara said:


> True
> Hey! at least I stuck to my diet yesterday



Now, you're talking!


----------



## chiquita6683 (Apr 1, 2009)

sara said:


> Yes VERY HOT!  in August it gets up to 110
> 
> Everything ok, thank you for asking  I just worry alot about everything and everyone that I care about .. and when I worry alot I end up stressing



I feelya on that 1!




sara said:


> True
> Hey! at least I stuck to my diet yesterday


 Good for you! I stick to a diet a week or 2 usually n give up


----------



## sara (Apr 2, 2009)

chiquita6683 said:


> I feelya on that 1!
> 
> 
> 
> Good for you! I stick to a diet a week or 2 usually n give up



One thing that really helps is setting a "goal"
When you set a goal you are  much more likely to achieve it than not having a goal.. and the more specific your goal is the better .. Your goal might be a wedding, a reunion, certain dress size, etc.. you are much likely to stick to the the plan


----------



## sara (Apr 2, 2009)

*04/02/09*

*DIET:* ON - 6 Meals 

*WEIGHTS:* Back/Hams

X3 1 Arm DB Rows

(super-sets)
X3 Walking Lunges
X3 Close Grip Pulldowns

(super-sets)
X3 Seated Leg Curls
X3 T-Bar Rows

(super-sets)
X3 DB Leg Curl
X3 Lat Pulldowns


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 2, 2009)

sara said:


> One thing that really helps is setting a "goal"
> When you set a goal you are much more likely to achieve it than not having a goal.. and the more specific your goal is the better .. Your goal might be a wedding, a reunion, certain dress size, etc.. you are much likely to stick to the the plan


...her compelling need to take and post bikini pics...just sayin'...


----------



## katt (Apr 2, 2009)

sara said:


> One thing that really helps is setting a "goal"
> When you set a goal you are  much more likely to achieve it than not having a goal.. and the more specific your goal is the better .. Your goal might be a wedding, a reunion, certain dress size, etc.. you are much likely to stick to the the plan



Our goals are trips we take to warmer parts.... lol... it's cold here up North, so we have to go every once in a while to get our dose of sun..  when you know you'll have to put on a bikini,,, that does wonders for the dieting


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 2, 2009)

hey katt- y'all ever gone sea kayaking with Orcas? Or a bigger boat?


----------



## Built (Apr 2, 2009)

How fast is your weight dropping, Sara? How far to go?


----------



## katt (Apr 3, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> hey katt- y'all ever gone sea kayaking with Orcas? Or a bigger boat?



uh.. that would be a 'no'


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 3, 2009)

really? why not? I think it would be fun. Elle mcPherson did it...


----------



## sara (Apr 3, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> ...her compelling need to take and post bikini pics...just sayin'...



 Not till November.. when I feel 98%  comftorble with my body




katt said:


> Our goals are trips we take to warmer parts.... lol... it's cold here up North, so we have to go every once in a while to get our dose of sun..  when you know you'll have to put on a bikini,,, that does wonders for the dieting



that is a goal alright


----------



## sara (Apr 3, 2009)

Built said:


> How fast is your weight dropping, Sara? How far to go?



At first I was losing 1 lb a week...
Ever since I started back hittin the weights .. March 6'th, 0 - 0.5 lb per week

My goal to lose 9 lbs by May 8'th


----------



## sara (Apr 3, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> really? why not? I think it would be fun. Elle mcPherson did it...



Who is that ?


----------



## Built (Apr 3, 2009)

What do you weigh now, and how tall are you?

What average macros are you running?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 3, 2009)

sara said:


> Not till November.. when I feel 98% comftorble with my body


...actually, this was for Maria...but you too are highly encouraged to participate! 

oh...mah...gawd! Elle McPherson? one of the original and real super models?


----------



## sara (Apr 3, 2009)

Built said:


> What do you weigh now, and how tall are you?
> 
> What average macros are you running?




I gained weight so, Im at 144 .. im 5'3'' 
My short term goal to be down to 135 by may 8'th
Long term goal: 115-120 .. where I used to be few years ago


----------



## sara (Apr 3, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> ...actually, this was for Maria...but you too are highly encouraged to participate!
> 
> oh...mah...gawd! Elle McPherson? one of the original and real super models?



Na.. its all on maria


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 3, 2009)

nope. you inquired...you must participate! 
its in the rules.


----------



## Built (Apr 3, 2009)

sara said:


> At first I was losing 1 lb a week...
> Ever since I started back hittin the weights .. March 6'th, 0 - 0.5 lb per week
> 
> My goal to lose 9 lbs by May 8'th





Built said:


> What do you weigh now, and how tall are you?
> 
> What average macros are you running?





sara said:


> I gained weight so, Im at 144 .. im 5'3''
> My short term goal to be down to 135 by may 8'th
> Long term goal: 115-120 .. where I used to be few years ago



144 does NOT make you a very big girl, but at your height, even five pounds shows - I'm sure you're feeling better already.  

Half a pound a week at your teeny-tiny size is a nice, manageable rate. Please don't feel like you should aim for something more than this - if your maintenance is around 1900 a day (that about right?), half a pound a week means you'll need to drop to 1600-1650 a day. 

Getting 9 lbs off by May 8th means a deficit of 900 calories a day - you'd have to drop down to 1000 calories a day to do this - WAY too low unless you're running a PSMF.

What calories and macros are you running on average right now? 


___________________________________________
As an aside, if you DID want to run a PSMF (you posted that you were thinking about it recently) at 33% bodyfat you'd be a category II dieter - your protein would be around 120g a day and your tag along calories would add about another 200 or so to your days - but I'd highly recommend reading the book if you intended to do something this extreme.

I helped QuestionGuy with his setup last week, and he's the same category as you are so the setup's the same. 

Your 5-hour carbup would be somewhere between 144 and 288g of carb.

(Note that as a female, you'd be a category I dieter at 24% bodyfat, which for you is probably at around 126 lbs)





Built said:


> Okay, so you're abouy 22% bodyfat, making you a nice juicy category II dieter. Your protein, set at 1.25g/lb lean mass because you lift, puts you at a dietary intake of about 240g daily. Add another 200 or so tag-along calories from veggies and the minimum caloric intake for you will be around 1200 a day. You are allowed to go higher, okay? 1200 set up like this is the lowest you could run without undue risk to your lean mass.
> 
> You will take one free meal a week - if you feel you must - and one 5-hour refeed a week.
> 
> ...


----------



## sara (Apr 4, 2009)

Built said:


> Getting 9 lbs off by May 8th means a deficit of 900 calories a day - you'd have to drop down to 1000 calories a day to do this - WAY too low unless you're running a PSMF.
> 
> What calories and macros are you running on average right now?




Honestly, I am not counting calories this time at all.. I decided to just eat healthy, not measure my protein,carbs,fat.. just estimate it since I used to measure everyday in the past..  Its not being lazy.. Its a small plan I made to myself where I started with 

eating 5-6 clean meals everyday.. having one cheat day.. 
Adding weight training and been consistant with it and not missed one day since march 6'th.. where I have not been working out much since 2007
Now adding water and setting a goal with my daily water intake..

and after may 17'th with my LONG term goal. I want to start a new nutrition/training plan along adding some cardio .. and start measuring my food,adding my calories everyday

But, honestly my macros now.. that's just an estimate: 50% protein , 35% Fat, 15% Carbs .. this is something I decided to do on my own and it worked well for me..along with a one day cheatmeal..


----------



## Built (Apr 4, 2009)

How many grams of protein, carb and fat do you run? I see that you keep your carbs fairly low, too - sure feels a lot more comfortable than a high-carb plan for cutting, doesn't it?


----------



## sara (Apr 4, 2009)

Built said:


> How many grams of protein, carb and fat do you run? I see that you keep your carbs fairly low, too - sure feels a lot more comfortable than a high-carb plan for cutting, doesn't it?



I am not very proud of the amount of protein I'm consuming..   VERY low i would say 100 approx grams of protein , ~ 50-60 grams fat..
the carbs, I am not sure if i need to count the carbs coming from cottage cheese, peanut butter, tomatoes, atkins protein bar (3 carbs) -net

But all I know it does feel good to be on a low carb while cutting.. mentally and  phsyically.. and i have tons of energy!


----------



## Built (Apr 4, 2009)

100g is hardly low. Why would you think it was low?


----------



## sara (Apr 4, 2009)

Built said:


> 100g is hardly low. Why would you think it was low?



Because when i was ~ 115 lbs I used to consume 150-175 grams protein a day..


----------



## Built (Apr 4, 2009)

Please ditch the atkins bars. Protein bars are glorified crap candy bars, and the "net carbs" thing is bullshit. 

I'm going to ask you to fitday a day of your current eats - I need to see how the fatty acids break down and the fibre.


----------



## Built (Apr 4, 2009)

Okay, I was worried when I read this:


sara said:


> my macros now.. that's just an estimate: 50% protein , 35% Fat, 15% Carbs ..



But then you posted this:



sara said:


> I am not very proud of the amount of protein I'm consuming..   VERY low i would say 100 approx grams of protein , ~ 50-60 grams fat..
> the carbs, I am not sure if i need to count the carbs coming from cottage cheese, peanut butter, tomatoes, atkins protein bar (3 carbs) -net
> 
> But all I know it does feel good to be on a low carb while cutting.. mentally and  phsyically.. and i have tons of energy!



If you're getting in 1100 calories a day, with 400 calories coming from 100g protein and 540 calories coming from 60g of fat, you are getting 50% of your calories from fat and 35% from protein. MUCH better - I'm glad you clarified. You just typed too fast. I do this too. 

Now, can you start getting in more vegetables? Broccoli, cauliflower, brussels sprouts, romaine, spinach, kale... also no grain, that'll just shoot you in the foot, but a cup of raspberries are good for you.


----------



## sara (Apr 4, 2009)

Built said:


> Please ditch the atkins bars. Protein bars are glorified crap candy bars, and the "net carbs" thing is bullshit.
> 
> I'm going to ask you to fitday a day of your current eats - I need to see how the fatty acids break down and the fibre.



That's what I thought.. I chose atkins bar thinking the FDA approves it for diabetics and they cant lie about the "net carbs" .. well, I am done with the bars anyways.. I had my last one yesterday 

I'll get my macros from yesterday on fitday


----------



## Built (Apr 4, 2009)

Awesome. Let's make sure this KEEPS working for you.


----------



## sara (Apr 4, 2009)

Built said:


> If you're getting in 1110 calories a day, with 400 calories coming from 100g protein and 540 calories coming from 60g of fat, you are getting 50% of your calories from fat and 35% from protein. MUCH better - I'm glad you clarified. You just typed too fast. I do this too.
> 
> Now, can you start getting in more vegetables? Broccoli, cauliflower, brussels sprouts, romaine, spinach, kale... also no grain, that'll just shoot you in the foot, but a cup of raspberries are good for you.




Cut the oatmeal out of my first meal? and replace it with berries? 

I eat veggies with my 3'rd and last meal.. I'll add more veggies in my 5'th meal as well.

Shoot me in the foot?  My left foot, toes been fractured before dont scare me   JK


----------



## sara (Apr 4, 2009)

Built said:


> Awesome. Let's make sure this KEEPS working for you.



I think it stopped working for me 2 weeks ago.. I mainted my body weight this morning too... but, people telling me I look leaner from last week  Could it be because i added the weight training back to my plan?


----------



## sara (Apr 6, 2009)

Ok, had my last cheat day this past weekend .. no more saturday cheat meal for a while now.. gotta get off the last 9 lbs quickly before may 8'th..


----------



## chiquita6683 (Apr 6, 2009)

sara said:


> Ok, had my last cheat day this past weekend .. no more saturday cheat meal for a while now.. gotta get off the last 9 lbs quickly before may 8'th..



U can do it!!!


----------



## Built (Apr 6, 2009)

It actually might be too ambitious, but let's see where we can get you, k?


----------



## sara (Apr 6, 2009)

Built said:


> It actually might be too ambitious, but let's see where we can get you, k?



we'll see


----------



## katt (Apr 7, 2009)

sara said:


> Ok, had my last cheat day this past weekend .. no more saturday cheat meal for a while now.. gotta get off the last 9 lbs quickly before may 8'th..




how long without a cheat meal??  The longest I've gone is two weeks and that seemed like eternity.


----------



## sara (Apr 7, 2009)

katt said:


> how long without a cheat meal??  The longest I've gone is two weeks and that seemed like eternity.



No idea.. as soon I see the scale moving again, at least 3 lbs


----------



## sara (Apr 7, 2009)

*04/07/09*

*DIET:* ON 

*WEIGHTS:* OFF

*CARDIO:*20 Minutes Treadmill incline


----------



## Balin (Apr 7, 2009)

sara said:


> *DIET:* ON
> 
> *WEIGHTS:* OFF



That rather binary of you


----------



## Built (Apr 7, 2009)

Balin said:


> That rather binary of you



Well you know, there are only 10 types of people...


----------



## sara (Apr 7, 2009)

Balin said:


> That rather binary of you



You missed my cardio


----------



## Built (Apr 7, 2009)

sara said:


> You missed my cardio



No he didn't. Cardio wasn't listed as a state.


----------



## sara (Apr 8, 2009)

Built said:


> No he didn't. Cardio wasn't listed as a state.



He doesnt do cardio?


----------



## sara (Apr 8, 2009)

*04/08/09*

*DIET:* ON

*WEIGHTS:* 

X3 BB Squats
X3 RDL 
X3 Incline BB Presses
X3 1 Arm DB Rows
X3 Lap Pulldowns  Lat Pulldowns
X3 DB Arnold Presses

*Cardio:* 20 Minutes Treadmill ... I was scared that this was going to mess my pedicure


----------



## Built (Apr 8, 2009)

sara said:


> *DIET:* ON
> 
> *WEIGHTS:* OFF
> 
> *CARDIO:*20 Minutes Treadmill incline





Balin said:


> That rather binary of you





Built said:


> Well you know, there are only 10 types of people...





sara said:


> You missed my cardio





Built said:


> No he didn't. Cardio wasn't listed as a state.





sara said:


> He doesnt do cardio?



Nooonooonooonooonoo!  Binary means "two states", in this case "on" or "off". You listed the state for diet as "on" and the state for weights as "off". You detailed your cardio by modality and time, which wasn't a state - that is to say, wasn't "on" or "off". Hence the "binary" comment didn't apply to it. 

My comment about 10 kinds of people is a joke. In binary, this is how you count to four:

0 = 0
1 = 1
10 = 2
11 = 3
100 = 4



</geek>


----------



## Balin (Apr 8, 2009)

sara said:


> He doesnt do cardio?



I can't do cardio until I am done PSMF 

I blame the Ephedrine and Caffeine I am taking for the poor binary joke!!!


----------



## sara (Apr 18, 2009)

Ok, I am Back!! I been a little down on myself since I found out without my thyroid meds I can't lose 1 lb no matter how much I diet down, train, cardio, etc.. As of tomorrow I will be back on the medication and I am already motivated again!!


----------



## chiquita6683 (Apr 18, 2009)

sara said:


> *Cardio:* 20 Minutes Treadmill ... I was scared that this was going to mess my pedicure



Dont ya hate when this happens?! 

Stay on your meds!


----------



## Built (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm on thyroid meds, too - when your endocrine system is messed up, NOTHING works. 

I'm glad you're back on your meds. You will be too, I'm sure.


----------



## IronAddict (Apr 18, 2009)

I wondered what happened to you, hope you're feeling ok ?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 18, 2009)




----------



## sara (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks guys!  I will make sure this will never happen again


----------



## johnereb (Apr 19, 2009)

Great attitude! Do what ya gotta do and move forward.


----------



## sara (Apr 21, 2009)

*04/20/09 , 04/21/09*

*DIET:* ON  ---> low carbs/ moderate fat
*WEIGHTS:* OFF



*DIET:* ON  ---> low carbs/ moderate fat
*WEIGHTS:* OFF


----------



## Built (Apr 21, 2009)

How you feeling - more and more back to your old self?


----------



## sara (Apr 21, 2009)

Built said:


> How you feeling - more and more back to your old self?



 Especially tonight! 
I felt my face was bloated for a week.. and I feel like its coming back to normal again .. 

Last two days I have not been intaking all my recommended calories.. Will work on that tomorrow along with the training


----------



## Built (Apr 21, 2009)

You'll feel better within a week, I'm sure of it.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 22, 2009)

what she said!
Now get busy! 
Glad to see ya back, no let's ROLL!


----------



## sara (Apr 23, 2009)

Built said:


> You'll feel better within a week, I'm sure of it.



I feel better already!  
My legs are SORE!!


----------



## sara (Apr 23, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> what she said!
> Now get busy!
> Glad to see ya back, no let's ROLL!


----------



## sara (Apr 23, 2009)

*04/22/09 - 04/23/09*

*diet:* On

*weights:* On




*diet:* On

*weights:* Off


----------



## sara (Apr 23, 2009)

I know my journal is BORING..I'll post my meals and training starting sunday .. too lazy and busy to post


----------



## Balin (Apr 23, 2009)

sara said:


> I know my journal is BORING..I'll post my meals and training starting sunday .. too lazy and busy to post



Lol, its not as boring as mine, same meals day in day out


----------



## sara (Apr 23, 2009)

Balin said:


> Lol, its not as boring as mine, same meals day in day out




That's how we get results, right ?


----------



## sara (Apr 23, 2009)

*04/23/09*

Ok, here it is.. my meals for today.. didn't have a "lunch" today, that never happens.. today was a bit crazy


Meal 1 
1/2 Cup LF Cottage Cheese
2 TBSP PB

Meal 2 -- this is not a meal, but I guess I will call it a meal for today
10 Fish Oil Caps

Meal 3
1/2 Cup LF Cottage Cheese
2 TBSP PB
SF Jello 

Meal 4
~ 1.5 TBPS PB ( I know PB again, I was soo not prepared for not having a lunch today

Meal 5
~ 4 oz. Turkey Breast 
2 oz. Tomatoes
Lettuce,Onions
Greek Peppers (pickled)
2.5 TBSP LF Dressing (Italian w Basil and Romano)


----------



## IronAddict (Apr 23, 2009)

Glad to see you back in action Sara, but I should know you can't keep a good woman down!


----------



## sara (Apr 24, 2009)

IronAddict said:


> Glad to see you back in action Sara, but I should know you can't keep a good woman down!




Thank you Iron


----------



## sara (Apr 24, 2009)

*04.24.09*

Meal 1
1/2 Cup LF Cottage Cheese
2 TBSP PB

Meal 2
1/2 Cup LF Cottage Cheese
2 TBSP PB
SF Jello


Meal 3
6  oz. Turkey
2 TBSP LF Dressing
2 oz. Tomatoes
Lettuce
Greek Pepper


Meal 4
~ 8 oz. Steak 
1 oz Cheese
Mushrooms
Greek Pepper


Meal 5
 ? Not sure yet ?


----------



## Built (Apr 24, 2009)

Get in some broccoli, okay girlfriend?


----------



## sara (Apr 24, 2009)

Built said:


> Get in some broccoli, okay girlfriend?



I sure will


----------



## sara (Apr 26, 2009)

*04/25/09*

Meal 1
1/2 Cup LF Cottage Cheese
2  TBSP PB
SF Jello

Meal 2
4 oz. Chicken
Broccoli
Onions
2 TBSP Ceasar Dressing
1 tsp Parmassian Cheese

Meal 3
1/2 Cup LF Cottage Cheese
2 TBSP PB
SF Jello

Meal 4
4 oz. Turkey
2 TBSP LF Dressing
Lettuce
Onions
Greek Pepper

** Had 2 SF Creamsicles made from Splenda


----------



## Built (Apr 26, 2009)

God bless Jello. 

Do the creamsickles come pre-made, or did you make your own?


----------



## sara (Apr 27, 2009)

Built said:


> God bless Jello.
> 
> Do the creamsickles come pre-made, or did you make your own?




They are pre-made.. I didn't get the fudgesicle, too many carbs


----------



## Built (Apr 27, 2009)

Breyers®, Good Humor®, Klondike®, Popsicle® - Product Detail

*INGREDIENTS:* FROZEN DESSERT: WATER, MALTODEXTRIN,* POLYDEXTROSE, HYDROGENATED COCONUT OIL, MILK PROTEIN CONCENTRATE, SORBITOL, GLYCERINE, MONO & DIGLYCERIDES, GUAR GUM, LOCUST BEAN GUM, CARRAGEENAN, MICROCRYSTALLINE CELLULOSE, CELLULOSE GUM, SUCRALOSE (SPLENDA® BRAND), NATURAL AND ARTIFICIAL FLAVORS, ACESULFAME POTASSIUM. SHELL: WATER, POLYDEXTROSE, NATURAL AND ARTIFICIAL FLAVORS, CITRIC ACID, MALIC ACID, GUAR GUM, LOCUST BEAN GUM, SUCRALOSE (SPLENDA® BRAND), ACESULFAME POTASSIUM, RED 40, YELLOW 6, BLUE 1. *ADDS A TRIVIAL AMOUNT OF SUGAR.

*Nutrition Facts *
Serving Size 2 - 1.65 fl. oz. pops
Servings Per Container 10  
Amount Per Serving 
Calories 40
Calories from Fat 15 
Total Fat 2g 
  Saturated Fat 1.5g 
  Trans Fat 0g 
Cholesterol 0mg 
Sodium 5mg 
Total Carbohydrates 10g 
  Dietary Fiber 6g 
  Sugars 0g 
  Sugar Alcohol  1g 
Protein 1g 
Vitamin A  % Vitamin C  % 
Calcium  2% Iron  0% 

Kosher
Sugar Free

Ingredients and Nutrition Facts are current as of 5/1/08. Please see shelf packaging for any changes. Nutrition Facts may vary in high altitude areas 
___________

Not entirely HEALTHY, but for 40 calories, if it gets you through the day, go for it.


----------



## sara (Apr 27, 2009)

Cool  Ill finish the berries flavor and ill give the rest away


----------



## Built (Apr 27, 2009)

No need. One a day won't kill you.


----------



## sara (Apr 27, 2009)

*04/27/09*

Meal 1
1/2 Cup LF Cottage Cheese
2 TBSP PB
SF Jello

Meal 2
10 Fish Oil Caps

Meal 3
4 oz. Turkey
2 TBSP LF Dressing
Broccoli
Greek Pepperchini

Meal 3
2 TBSP PB

Meal 4
2 TBSP PB

Meal 5
4 oz. Turkey
2 oz. Cheese (Romano)

*** Not much Protein and Veggies today 
Meal 5 - I should have added some greens
Meal 3,4 need some protein 


*WEIGHTS:* ON


----------



## sara (Apr 27, 2009)

Built said:


> No need. One a day won't kill you.




Cool.. to keep my brownies and donuts cravings away


----------



## Built (Apr 27, 2009)

Exactly.


----------



## sara (Apr 28, 2009)

*04/28/09*

Meal 1
1/2 Cup LF Cottage Cheese
2 TBSP PB

Meal 2
10 Fish Oil Caps

Meal 3
1 Scoop Whey Protein
2 TBSP PB

Meal 4
Chicken
Broccoli
1 oz. Sunflower Seeds
2 TBSP Spicy Dressing

Meal 5
Chicken
Lettuce
1 oz. Tomatoes
Olives
2 TBSP LF Dressing
0.5 oz. Romano Cheese


----------



## sara (Apr 28, 2009)

Woke up with pain in my left ear.... took the day off the gym, because I dont seem I can balance myself when i have ear infection.. hopefully back at the gym tommorrow


----------



## Built (Apr 28, 2009)

Holy shit - have you seen a doctor?


----------



## sara (Apr 28, 2009)

Built said:


> Holy shit - have you seen a doctor?



this is another issue like my thyroid.. when i was 12 i used to cry every day and night from my ear infection... they used to stick a tube in my ear and suck all the nasty fluid out.. i used ear drops, antibiotics... nothing helped, i just gotta deal with the pain for a day and i should be fine tomorrow .. I hope


----------



## Built (Apr 28, 2009)

That does NOT sound at all right. Please go see your doctor and get a referral to a specialist.


----------



## sara (Apr 28, 2009)

Built said:


> That does NOT sound at all right. Please go see your doctor and get a referral to a specialist.


I have all they been giving me  is ear drops. all they do is they block my ears.. doctors here suck! I do need to find a better specialist


----------



## sara (May 17, 2009)

Ok, I am back and giving it my 100% .. Just got back from visiting my family in Arizona.. I miss them already! 
Tomorrow morning, I am back at the gym and back with my diet!


----------



## Built (May 17, 2009)

She's alive!

Nice to see you back. Did you have a nice time?


----------



## sara (May 17, 2009)

Built said:


> She's alive!
> 
> Nice to see you back. Did you have a nice time?




I took my laptop with me and had no connection 

I had a wonderful time! seeing my family and nephews all growin up! 
But I am ready to start to burn some fat!!!! and ready for a sunny summer!


----------



## Built (May 17, 2009)

Nice. When do you "reboot" - tomorrow? What's the plan for this next few weeks?


----------



## sara (May 17, 2009)

Built said:


> Nice. When do you "reboot" - tomorrow? What's the plan for this next few weeks?




Tomorrow! 

High Protein, Mod Fat, Low Carbs  ~ 1400 Cals 

My goal is to load up on lean protein, fibrious carbs and good fats


2 Fish Oil  Caps Each Meal - that's about 10 - 12 Fish Oil Caps daily
Multi Vitamin Pack - 

100 Mcg T3  ( 25 mcg every two hours)
100 Mcg T4  (before bed)


----------



## sara (May 17, 2009)

I wanna stick to this plan for the next 4  weeks and see how much changes I can make with this..


----------



## Built (May 17, 2009)

sara said:


> Tomorrow!
> 
> High Protein, Mod Fat, Low Carbs  ~ 1400 Cals
> 
> ...




Um, are you sure on that dosing?

100 mcg T3 is equivalent to 400 mcg of T4. 

This combination will give you the approximate equivalent of 500 mcg of T4, or 5 grains of Armour. While not impossibly high, for most folks this dosing would produce significant tachycardia. I understand thyrotoxicosis is not fun. 

I am on full replacement thyroid and I take 180mg of desiccated thyroid, the equivalent of 3 grains of Armour, 300 mcg of T4 or 75 mcg of T3. 

Could I impose upon you to double-check that dosing?


----------



## sara (May 17, 2009)

My bad  
50 mcg T3  - t3 25 mcg tab.. I try to cut it in  half ..making it 12.5 mcg every two hours
100 mcg T4


----------



## Built (May 17, 2009)

<Exhales>

There we go.


----------



## sara (May 17, 2009)

I'll be posting my diet and training tomorrow night!


----------



## Burner02 (May 17, 2009)

hey!
Welcome back! Now get crack-a-lackin'!


----------



## sara (May 18, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> hey!
> Welcome back! Now get crack-a-lackin'!


----------



## IronAddict (May 18, 2009)

Has someone just been slackin ?


----------



## sara (May 18, 2009)

IronAddict said:


> Has someone just been slackin ?



No, I was just Packin


----------



## sara (May 18, 2009)

*05/18/09*

*Today's Meals*

Meal 1
4 Egg Whites
1 Whole Egg
2 Fish Oil Caps

Meal 2
1/2 Cup LF Cottage Cheese
2 Fish Oil Caps

Meal 3
4 oz. Chicken
Green Beans

Meal 4
1 Scoop Beverly Whey Protein
1 TBSP PB

Meal 5
4 oz. Steak
Egg Plants
Tomatoes
Green Onions
2 TBSP Salsa


*WEIGHTS:* OFF

*CARDIO:*OFF


----------



## IronAddict (May 18, 2009)

Nice !


----------



## sara (May 18, 2009)

well, I need to increase my fats and protein little more.. ill try again tomorrow


----------



## Built (May 18, 2009)

Meh - you're coming off a small "refeed". Tomorrow's another day. 

How you feeling?


----------



## sara (May 18, 2009)

Built said:


> Meh - you're coming off a small "refeed". Tomorrow's another day.
> 
> How you feeling?



I'm feeling great! Lots of energy!


----------



## johnereb (May 19, 2009)

Great to have ya back!


----------



## sara (May 19, 2009)

johnereb said:


> Great to have ya back!



Thanks John!


----------



## sara (May 19, 2009)

*05/19/09*

*DIET:* Did well on the protein intake, still need to add MORE fat into my diet I'm going to try to add some sunflower seeds to my diet tomorrow to increase the fat 


Meal 1
2 Whole Eggs
3 Egg Whites
2 Fish Oil Caps
1.5 TBSP Salsa

Meal 2
1/2 Cup LF Cottage Cheese
5 Fish Oil Caps 

Meal 3
4 oz. Steak
Egg Plants
Tomatoes
Green Onions

Meal 4
1 Scoop Beverly Whey Protein
2 TBSP PB

Meal 5
4 oz. Steak
Egg Plants
Tomatoes
Green Onions
1 TBSP Salsa


*WEIGHTS:* ON
*CARDIO:* 20 minutes treadmill .. slight incline


----------



## Built (May 19, 2009)

Walnuts, almonds and cashews are all excellent, as are avocados. 

More fish oil caps are an excellent option as well. 

Do you like eating the 5 little meals, or would you prefer to eat 3 or 4 larger meals?


----------



## sara (May 19, 2009)

I am ADDICTED to Cashews!! I was at the grocery store today, debating if I should get some cashews, but I went with the sunflower seeds .. 
I like Almonds and Avocados too.. 

I like eating 5-6 little meals.. sometimes, during the weekend, I like having 3 meals since I sleep in a little


----------



## Burner02 (May 19, 2009)

hi sara!
i used to like sun flower seeds...but the salt they put on them nearly kills me. My tongue actually hurts.


----------



## Built (May 19, 2009)

OOooh, I've had that happen from the salt! 

Any and all of 'em will do, sara. Alternate among them.


----------



## rantorcha (May 20, 2009)

If salt is an issue for you, you MUST try raw cashews.  It only takes one meal to get used to it and I LOVE 'EM.  I could eat a lot of regulat salty cashews in my previous off-season...but now, I could probably eat an entire vat!


----------



## Built (May 20, 2009)

Aren't they just delicious? I can eat those by the handful!


----------



## sara (May 20, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> hi sara!
> i used to like sun flower seeds...but the salt they put on them nearly kills me. My tongue actually hurts.




My tounge feels funny when I eat lots soury stuff


----------



## sara (May 20, 2009)

Built said:


> OOooh, I've had that happen from the salt!
> 
> Any and all of 'em will do, sara. Alternate among them.



I will


----------



## sara (May 20, 2009)

*05/20/09*

*DIET:*

Meal 1
2 Whole Eggs
3 Egg Whites
2 Fish Oil 
1.5 TBSP Salsa

Meal 2
1/2 Cup LF Cottage Cheese
7 Fish Oil Caps

Meal 3
4 oz. Chicken 
1 Slice Cheese 
Egg Plants
Green Onions
Tomatoes

Meal 4
1 Scoop Beverly Whey Protein 
2 TBSP PB

Meal 5
1 Can Tuna 
1/4 Cup Salted Sunflower Seeds 
1.5 TBSP Salsa

*WEIGHTS:* OFF
*CARDIO:* Might go for a walk if it stops raining tonight


----------



## sara (May 20, 2009)

I eneded up going for a walk after a nice rainy day  

Cardio: 20 Minutes


----------



## sara (May 21, 2009)

*05/21/09*

*DIET:*

Meal 1
2 Whole Eggs
3 Egg Whites
2 Fish Oil 
1.5 TBSP Salsa

Meal 2
1/2 Cup LF Cottage Cheese
7 Fish Oil Caps

Meal 3
3 oz. Chicken 
0.5 oz. Cheese 
~ 2 TBSP Pesto Sauce
Lettuce
Spinach
Tomatoes

Meal 4
1 Scoop Beverly Whey Protein 
2 TBSP PB

Meal 5
4 oz. Steak
Egg Plants
Tomatoes

*WEIGHTS:*OFF
*CARDIO:*OFF


----------



## Built (May 21, 2009)

Hey girl

How you feeling - and can you list your macros as well as the foodies? I like to see the totals and I'm too lazy to add. 

Really digging the ticker factory!


----------



## sara (May 21, 2009)

Built said:


> Hey girl
> 
> How you feeling - and can you list your macros as well as the foodies? I like to see the totals and I'm too lazy to add.
> 
> Really digging the ticker factory!



I am feeling great! still sore from my tuesday's workout.. rained all day today 

Today's macros

Calories  1,291   
Fat 71.1 637 49 % 
Saturated 11.7 105 8 % 
Polyunsaturated 4.6 41 3 % 
Monounsaturated 18.6 166 13 % 
Carbohydrate 28.2 108 8 % 
Dietary Fiber 4.8    
Protein 132.1 546 42 % 
Alcohol 0.0 0 0 % 


I listed my macros on fitday.. as well as my daily weight progress


----------



## sara (May 21, 2009)

The Ticker Factory should be moving tomorrow or saturday.. haven't updated since march lol


----------



## Built (May 21, 2009)

Excellent. Thanks for posting that. 

What did you lift on Tuesday - can I impose upon you to edit that into your Tuesday post?


----------



## sara (May 21, 2009)

it wont let me edit it since anymore.. I can only edit my last post
But I did a chest workout on tuesday...

X3 BB Incline Presses
X3 DB Incline Flyes
X3 BB Flat Chest Press 
X3 Pec Dec Flyes


----------



## Built (May 21, 2009)

sara said:


> it wont let me edit it since anymore.. I can only edit my last post
> But I did a chest workout on tuesday...
> 
> X3 BB Incline Presses
> ...




Reps and weights used, please?


----------



## sara (May 21, 2009)

Built said:


> Reps and weights used, please?




Originally Posted by sara  
it wont let me edit it since anymore.. I can only edit my last post
But I did a chest workout on tuesday...

X3 BB Incline Presses  *50X6, 60X5, 60X4*
X3 DB Incline Flyes  *15X7, 20X5, 20X5*
X3 BB Flat Chest Press *60X7, 60X5, 70X5*
X3 Pec Dec Flyes *40X7, 50X5, 50X5*

I haven't been at the gym for over 3 weeks ..


----------



## Built (May 21, 2009)

Right. I thought we agreed on full body for a week, Monday Wednesday Friday, with 20-minutes of post workout cardio. 

Why the change?


----------



## Burner02 (May 21, 2009)

Hiya Sara!
What kind of walk did you do after the rain the other night?
I go with a co-worker or a few after work a few nights aweek. Mostly a 'detox' from work and unwind. Need to bump it up to running/sprint work...
You want to see a funny sight? Watch me 'run'....I USED to have a nice 'gait' or stride or whatever you want to call it...now it seems I look something like a fish on land....

How many more pounds do yo plan on dropping? I've got about 30-40 to go...


----------



## sara (May 22, 2009)

Built said:


> Right. I thought we agreed on full body for a week, Monday Wednesday Friday, with 20-minutes of post workout cardio.
> 
> Why the change?



I feel like I get a better workout, and I lift heavier when I split the body parts


----------



## sara (May 22, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> Hiya Sara!
> What kind of walk did you do after the rain the other night?
> I go with a co-worker or a few after work a few nights aweek. Mostly a 'detox' from work and unwind. Need to bump it up to running/sprint work...
> You want to see a funny sight? Watch me 'run'....I USED to have a nice 'gait' or stride or whatever you want to call it...now it seems I look something like a fish on land....
> ...



I just speed walked with my ipod, watching mama duck and her babies following her in a single line .. 
I hear ya with the running,sprints.. I used to be on a stepmill 45 minutes twice a day everyday few years ago! 
But, we will get back there and even better! 

My plan to lose ~ 20 lbs by November 18'th ..


----------



## Balin (May 22, 2009)

Hey Sara, I am still lurking 



sara said:


> I feel like I get a better workout, and I lift heavier when I split the body parts



I understand where you are coming from about body part splits, I felt I couldn't lift heavy doing a full body routine too, but after about 2 weeks of it I really liked the change, but at my old age two weeks not so heavy was nice for the joints


----------



## Burner02 (May 22, 2009)

sara said:


> I just speed walked with my ipod, watching mama duck and her babies following her in a single line ..
> I hear ya with the running,sprints.. I used to be on a stepmill 45 minutes twice a day everyday few years ago!
> But, we will get back there and even better!
> 
> My plan to lose ~ 20 lbs by November 18'th ..


sounds like a good walk. 
The view/'ambiance'/experience I had:
See bats flying after insects....figuring out WTF THAT smell is...hoping to not encunter a cobra or anything....

My shins absoloutely pound me if I try to speed up. I dunno if my shoes are bad or what. You'd think that after a couple weeks of walking, the shins would be used to the stress by now...


----------



## Built (May 22, 2009)

sara said:


> I feel like I get a better workout, and I lift heavier when I split the body parts



Yeah, but you're practically doing PSMF. 

Just for this week okay, like we planned?


----------



## Burner02 (May 22, 2009)

What is PSMF?

hiya built!


----------



## Built (May 23, 2009)

The Rapid Fat Loss Handbook by Lyle McDonald | BodyRecomposition - The Home of Lyle McDonald

There's a very specific protocol to follow. Sara's almost low enough for this to be a protein sparing modified fast. You barely train on this sort of diet. Just two shot, heavy, full-body workouts a week, and a bit of optional walking.

PS Hi yerself!


----------



## sara (May 24, 2009)

Built said:


> Yeah, but you're practically doing PSMF.
> 
> Just for this week okay, like we planned?



Ditto!


----------



## sara (May 24, 2009)

Yesterday, was a very late start! woke up around noon 
Had my 1'st meal around 1:00  - cottage cheese and peanut butter...
then, had my cheat meal for the week!

Back on track today!


----------



## Built (May 25, 2009)

Perfect. 
Let's nail down your plan. This is a fitday report over the most recent week: 

Grams Calories %-Cals   
Calories   1,189     
Fat 56.8 511 43 % 
Saturated 8.7 78 7 % 
Polyunsaturated 5.9 53 4 % 
Monounsaturated 11.9 107 9 % 
Carbohydrate 33.7 128 11 % 
Dietary Fiber 7.7       
Protein 134.6 553 46 % 
Alcohol 0.0 0 0 % 

You are doing PSMF-level eats, so two or at most three workouts a week.

How about this. As long as you continue to eat this way, alternate between these two workouts:

*Workout 1:*

Squats (barbell, below parallel): 3x5-8
T-bar rows: 3x5-8
Barbell bench press: 3x5-8
 
*Workout 2:*

Hang cleans OR Olympic bar corner presses: 3x5-8
Romanian deadlifts: 3x5-8
Chinups or lat pulldowns (shoulder-width or narrower): 3x5-8
 
*Workouts are Monday Wednesday Friday*
Cardio is 20 minutes of cycling or any other cardio machine after workouts
*PLUS*
Up to an hour *in total *walking any of the days. <- optional

One one-hour cheat meal a week, ideally an hour or two before OR immediately after a workout. 

When you hit 135 lbs (in about ten pounds) we will creep  up the calories to about 1600 over a week, then leave them there for another week before we do another round at this level. 

When you hit 130 lbs, we switch to a more moderate plan with more food and more activity. 

Sound good?

Log your workouts (weights used, cardio done), your macros and your weight daily.


----------



## sara (May 25, 2009)

Built said:


> Perfect.
> Let's nail down your plan. This is a fitday report over the most recent week:
> 
> Grams Calories %-Cals
> ...




Ok. since I  didn't do this plan today, I am going to train tomorrow.. 
every tuesday, thursday, saturday? sounds ok?


----------



## sara (May 25, 2009)

*05/25/09*

*DIET:* Today had a late start with my meals.. woke up late since it's a holiday  

Meal 1
1/2 Cup LF Cottage Cheese
1 oz. Cashews

Meal 2
4 Egg Whites
2 Slices Grudo Cheese
Spinach


Meal 3
3 oz. Steak
Okra
Green Beans
Tomatoes

Meal 4
1/2 Cup LF Cottage Cheese
10 Fish Oil Caps


Very Low with my calories today.. Will increase it back to normal tomorrow!


----------



## Built (May 25, 2009)

Walk for up to an hour IN TOTAL any of the days. Just a brisk walk, nothing more taxing than that. It's mostly for appetite control. Walking can help settle down hunger. Higher intensity activity will tend to increase hunger, and it won't burn off enough calories to be worth it. 
Here's how I'd like you to track in here, okay?

Every day, post your weight that morning empty, naked and unfed. 

No need to post your food choices or meals. Your food choices and meal timing doesn't matter in the slightest, just the fitday totals. 

Post the workout you did with the weights you used and the cardio you did.

*****************

So for example:
*Tuesday, May 26*
*AM weight*: xxx
*Diet*:
Grams Calories %-Cals 
Calories xx
Fat xx 
Saturated xx 
Polyunsaturated xx 
Monounsaturated xx 
Carbohydrate xx 
Dietary Fiber:xx
Protein xx 
Alcohol xx 

*Workout*
lift a 3xXwith xx lbs
lift b 3xX with xx lbs
lift c 3xX with xx lbs

*Cardio* xx minutes in am, xx minutes after workout, total one hour.
*****************
*Wednesday, May 27*
*AM weight*: xxx
*Diet*:
Grams Calories %-Cals 
Calories xx
Fat xx 
Saturated xx 
Polyunsaturated xx 
Monounsaturated xx 
Carbohydrate xx 
Dietary Fiber:xx
Protein xx 
Alcohol xx 
*No lifting*. 
*
Walked* 20 minutes at lunch.
*****************
*Thursday, May 28*
*AM weight*: xxx
*Diet*:
Grams Calories %-Cals 
Calories xx
Fat xx 
Saturated xx 
Polyunsaturated xx 
Monounsaturated xx 
Carbohydrate xx 
Dietary Fiber:xx
Protein xx 
Alcohol xx 

*Workout*
lift a 3xXwith xx lbs
lift b 3xX with xx lbs
lift c 3xX with xx lbs

*Cardio* 20 minutes after lifting. Didn't feel like doing any more.
*****************
You want to add any notes, do that at the end. I want to be able to scroll down your posts and see how you're doing, okay?


----------



## sara (May 25, 2009)

I normally workout around 6 pm.. and do my 20 minute cardio after that..  I can switch it around and train in the morning and do my night 1 hour walk at night


----------



## Built (May 25, 2009)

No, that's not how I want you to train. The walking is absolutely optional. I don't want you changing when you train for the walking. Please continue to lift at night. 

20 minutes after you lift is great. Toss in another 20 minute walk in the AM and another one sometime during the day. 

One hour in total. 

Make sense?


----------



## Built (May 25, 2009)

Also, I linked your current cut plan into your sig so you or anyone can easily follow along.


----------



## sara (May 25, 2009)

Cool ! thanks


----------



## sara (May 25, 2009)

Built said:


> No, that's not how I want you to train. The walking is absolutely optional. I don't want you changing when you train for the walking. Please continue to lift at night.
> 
> 20 minutes after you lift is great. Toss in another 20 minute walk in the AM and another one sometime during the day.
> 
> ...



You mean the optional walk is totaling 1 hour  for the week?

great! I would walk during my lunch break for about 20 minutes then! except for tomorrow. have alot to do during my lunch break tomorrow!


----------



## Built (May 25, 2009)

No. 

One hour of walking in total at the most each day.

Monday: walk for an hour, or don't. 

Tuesday: walk for an hour, or don't. 

Wednesday: walk for an hour, or don't. 

etc.

This is not mandatory "all at once" walking. You don't need to do ANY. It won't burn that much. It might help settle down hunger. If you do it too intensely, it won't burn that much and it might make hunger WORSE.


----------



## sara (May 25, 2009)

ok, I finally got it  
After I eat sometimes, I do get hungier.. I been having unsweetend ice black tea or hot tea with some splenda.. that been helping alot with the appetite!

you think its reasonable to be around 115-120 by november 18'th?


----------



## Built (May 25, 2009)

I just updated your plan with some more examples. 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/online-journals/97652-my-2009-journey-7.html#post1901056

Walk after you eat for a few minutes. It sometimes helps. 

Let's see how you feel when we crack 130, okay? You'll be a LOT happier then.


----------



## sara (May 25, 2009)

Sounds good! can't wait!


----------



## Burner02 (May 25, 2009)

up at the crack of noon, eh?
AWESOME!
I admit...I slpet most of my Sunday away...almost feel ashamed of that...or proud...whichever...


You doin' what B says? You gonna make me fly all  the way back there to enforce it? I'll do it! (I also get to drive you car...but that's just a perk)
...as well as seeing you show off the hot beach bod in a bikini! 
So get crack-a-lackin'!


----------



## sara (May 26, 2009)

I get really down on myself when I sleep late during the weekend! but its also soo worth it since i get up 6 am every morning! 

Yea. let's hope so for my new or i can say get back my  old hot body! lol


----------



## sara (May 26, 2009)

*05/26/09*

*Weight:*145.4 lbs

*Diet:*

Calories  1,428   
Fat 71.1 629 44 % 
Saturated 17.8 158 11 % 
Polyunsaturated 11.7 104 7 % 
Monounsaturated 29.0 255 18 % 
Carbohydrate 33.3 130 9 % 
Dietary Fiber 6.0    
Protein 161.3 668 47 % 
Alcohol 0.0 0 0 

*Weights*


Barbell Squats 55X8, 75X6 , 75X6

T-bar Rows 25X8 , 30X7, 35x6

Barbell Bench Press 45X7, 60X5, 60X5

*Cardio:* OFF


*Notes:* Had a really busy day.. didn't get a chance to do my cardio... alot of things going on here, and things should be back to normal and might even get better in a week!  

My fat intake was a little high today.. I had some chicken breast with some skin!


----------



## Burner02 (May 26, 2009)

sara said:


> I get really down on myself when I sleep late during the weekend! but its also soo worth it since i get up 6 am every morning!
> 
> Yea. let's hope so for my new or i can say get back my old hot body! lol


wha....you wouldn't trust me with your car? ppppffffttt.....you know guys are better drivers than women..sheesh! 

How 'bout your NEW hot body.


----------



## Built (May 26, 2009)

No worries. You still ran a significant deficit, and you trained. Good job, and thanks for the post.


----------



## sara (May 27, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> wha....you wouldn't trust me with your car? ppppffffttt.....you know guys are better drivers than women..sheesh!
> 
> How 'bout your NEW hot body.




Guys are just more agressive when they drive .. it pisses me off when people don't use their turn signal


----------



## sara (May 27, 2009)

Built said:


> No worries. You still ran a significant deficit, and you trained. Good job, and thanks for the post.



Diet I have no problem with this week and next week.. but the training and cardio, I am going to do my best to work it in my schedule.. I have to take care of the dogs and cats all alone, work, school .. till hopefully the end of next week!


----------



## sara (May 27, 2009)

*05/27/09*

*Weight:*144.4

*Diet:*

Grams Calories %-Cals  
Calories  951   
Fat 49.6 439 46 % 
Saturated 5.4 48 5 % 
Polyunsaturated 3.2 27 3 % 
Monounsaturated 10.1 86 9 % 
Carbohydrate 38.9 152 16 % 
Dietary Fiber 5.3    
Protein 92.1 372 39 % 
Alcohol 0.0 0 0 % 


*Weights:*
OFF

*Cardio:*
~ 15-20  minutes brisk walk during lunch 

*Notes:*Yes, very low in cals.. did not have an appetite today


----------



## sara (May 28, 2009)

*05/28/09*

*Weight:* 142.8 Lbs

*Diet:*

Calories  1,011   
Fat 51.4 462 46 % 
Saturated 4.7 43 4 % 
Polyunsaturated 1.9 17 2 % 
Monounsaturated 5.6 51 5 % 
Carbohydrate 33.4 130 13 % 
Dietary Fiber 3.9    
Protein 102.6 421 42 % 
Alcohol 0.0 0 0 %

*Weights:*  OFF


*Cardio:*  OFF


*Notes:* I will try to get myself out with the dogs and walk for a litte.. 
Glad I lost 1.6 lbs


----------



## Built (May 28, 2009)

You got your protein in - barely. Hang in there.


----------



## sara (May 28, 2009)

I will try.. I know i will get my appetite by next week


----------



## Burner02 (May 28, 2009)

look at you! Dropping weight like its hott!
Sing it with me:
Drop it like it's Hot....


Keep it up! Listen to that Built chick...she seems to have you on track! 

Oh..I ALWAYS use my turn signals...just saying...


----------



## sara (May 29, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> look at you! Dropping weight like its hott!
> Sing it with me:
> Drop it like it's Hot....
> 
> ...



She sure does  and I feel comftrobale with this plan!! 

No I am not going to sing with you or with anyone.. I can't sing!!!

But you still cant drive my Z ..


----------



## sara (May 29, 2009)

*05/29/09*

*Weight:* 142.6 (-0.2)

*Diet:*

Calories  1,005   
Fat 60.0 532 48 % 
Saturated 5.8 50 5 % 
Polyunsaturated 3.8 33 3 % 
Monounsaturated 8.9 76 7 % 
Carbohydrate 47.5 187 17 % 
Dietary Fiber 6.9    
Protein 100.2 396 35 % 
Alcohol 0.0 0 0 % 



*Weights:* OFF 

*Cardio:* OFF 

*Notes:* I know, my weight training log and cardio is been very boring lately.. tomorrow is saturday, I am planning on doing some walking.. 
I forgot to add 2 sugar free jello to my log.. so i think that's an additonal 20 calories to my day!


----------



## Burner02 (May 29, 2009)

sara said:


> She sure does  and I feel comftrobale with this plan!!
> 
> No I am not going to sing with you or with anyone.. I can't sing!!!
> 
> But you still cant drive my Z ..


neither can I...but that has YET to stop me from belting out my version of: "you lost that loving feeling" upon poor, hapless young ladies... 


oh...and I'm SO driving it...


----------



## Built (May 29, 2009)

I don't mind boring. I just want to see you post it. 

Good job.


----------



## sara (May 30, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> neither can I...but that has YET to stop me from belting out my version of: "you lost that loving feeling" upon poor, hapless young ladies...
> 
> 
> oh...and I'm SO driving it...





sometimes I dont even let mark drive my car.. I take care of her like I take care of a baby!


----------



## sara (May 30, 2009)

Built said:


> I don't mind boring. I just want to see you post it.
> 
> Good job.



It will be more exciting next week ! 
well, honestly I feel alot better.. not so much stress

I have my appetite this morning.. maybe today will be my cheat meal day


----------



## Burner02 (May 30, 2009)

sara said:


> sometimes I dont even let mark drive my car.. I take care of her like I take care of a baby!


...I'm good with  kids too....


----------



## sara (May 30, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> ...I'm good with  kids too....


----------



## sara (May 30, 2009)

Lost another 0.8 lb..  Currently 141.8


----------



## Built (May 30, 2009)

Somebody sounds happy!


----------



## sara (May 30, 2009)

Built said:


> Somebody sounds happy!



YES! I can go train now! but its dark outside and i dont like being all alone in a private training studio!..  

Since I didn't workout last week.. can I train Sunday, Tuesday, Thursday routine??


----------



## Built (May 30, 2009)

Don't try to play catch-up - just train every third day from whatever day you start.


----------



## sara (May 30, 2009)

My goal one day if its possible to have Amanda Latona's physique if that's possible Built!


----------



## johnereb (May 30, 2009)

sara said:


> My goal one day if its possible to have Amanda Latona's physique if that's possible Built!



You can do it!!!


----------



## Built (May 30, 2009)

Let's just focus on your best "you", okay? We'll get you lean and hard, I'm sure you'll like what you see in the mirror more and more as that happens.


----------



## sara (May 31, 2009)

johnereb said:


> You can do it!!!





Hey johnereb!


----------



## sara (May 31, 2009)

Built said:


> Let's just focus on your best "you", okay? We'll get you lean and hard, I'm sure you'll like what you see in the mirror more and more as that happens.



Ok  sounds good to me! 

gained 1.2 lbs this morning.. i guess that's only water retention from cheatmeal


----------



## Built (May 31, 2009)

Of course - what else could it be?


----------



## sara (May 31, 2009)

Built said:


> Of course - what else could it be?


true ...
in the past i would gain 5 lbs of water after a cheatmeal..  the last 2-3 weeks its been 1 lb ...


----------



## Burner02 (May 31, 2009)

Built said:


> Let's just focus on your best "you", okay? We'll get you lean and hard, I'm sure you'll like what you see in the mirror more and more as that happens.


dangit! I was gonna say that!

You keep doing what you are doing, Sara!
BTW: nice smile!


----------



## sara (Jun 2, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> dangit! I was gonna say that!
> 
> You keep doing what you are doing, Sara!
> BTW: nice smile!




I just need to get my ass back to the gym tomorrow!! and I WILL!!! 

Thank You Burner!


----------



## Balin (Jun 3, 2009)

sara said:


> I just need to get my ass back to the gym tomorrow!! and I WILL!!!
> 
> Thank You Burner!



OMG   you cussed


----------



## sara (Jun 3, 2009)

Balin said:


> OMG   you cussed


----------



## Whatsaroid? (Jun 3, 2009)

sara said:


> I just need to get my ass back to the gym tomorrow!! and I WILL!!!
> 
> Thank You Burner!



You can do it! 

After reading I want to drive the Z now


----------



## sara (Jun 4, 2009)

*06/03/09*

*WEIGHT:* 141.2 lbs

*DIET:*

Calories  1,398   
Fat 70.2 624 44 % 
Saturated 6.3 55 4 % 
Polyunsaturated 6.0 53 4 % 
Monounsaturated 11.3 97 7 % 
Carbohydrate 49.1 195 14 % 
Dietary Fiber 2.5    
Protein 148.7 599 42 % 
Alcohol 0.0 0 0 % 



*WEIGHTS:*  5:30 PM

Squats  - 3X8, 3X8, 3X6 

T-Bar Rows - 3X8 , 3X7, 3X7

BB Presses - 3X7, 3X8, 3X8 


*CARDIO*  12:30 PM ~ 30 Minutes Walking @ fast pace 


*NOTES:* One of my shakes was at the smoothie shop.. I asked them to mix my whey protein with peanut butter and whey protien only .. NO MILK ..


----------



## sara (Jun 4, 2009)

Whatsaroid? said:


> You can do it!
> 
> After reading I want to drive the Z now




NO one can drive my Z


----------



## Built (Jun 4, 2009)

What weights did you lift for those movements Sara? (Nice to see you at it again, by the way!)


----------



## sara (Jun 4, 2009)

45 lbs for the squats

35 lbs for the t-bar rows

50 lbs incline chest press

I know verryyyyyy weak.. Will get stronger again soon!


----------



## sara (Jun 4, 2009)

By the way.. legs sore from the squatting


----------



## katt (Jun 4, 2009)

Yeah I can relate to that  ... we did step ups, then seated leg press, then lunges, then SLDL... OM FG!

My ass hurts right now..


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 4, 2009)

MINE TOO!
You should let me drive you to a spa with a hot tub for some theraputical relief...
i am one of those saddistic buggers that loves it when after a good leg workout, when you step off a curb or something and your leg nearly buckles from under you...hhmmm....awesome.

I'm gonna tell you what I'm telling the people I'm 'training'....don't worry about the weights. That's not as important as making sure your form is on. 
The strength will come. 

Remember: Tis bikini season in the land of sunshine! Keep doin' what you are doin. 

Is yours a stick or auto?


----------



## nkira (Jun 4, 2009)

Been there.....http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/training/96053-shit-can-t-walk.html

If it's like too much then you may consider taking Vitamin I = Ibuprofen.


----------

